# Trenbolone Improves Cardiometabolic Risk Factors and Myocardial Tolerance



## cotton2012 (Jan 20, 2016)

Anybody seen this, thoughts? I've read about people running low dose TREN with TRT anyone notice improvement in blood panel?


The increasing prevalence of obesity adds another dimension to the pathophysiology of testosterone deficiency (TD) and potentially impairs the therapeutic efficacy of classical testosterone replacement therapy (TRT). We investigated the therapeutic effects of selective androgen receptor modulation with trenbolone in a model of TD with the metabolic syndrome (MetS). Male Wistar rats (n=50) were fed either a control standard rat chow (CTRL) or a high-fat/high-sucrose diet (HF/HS). Following 8 weeks of feeding, rats underwent sham surgery or an orchiectomy (ORX). Alzet mini-osmotic pumps containing either vehicle, 2 mg/kg/day testosterone (TEST) or 2 mg/kg/day trenbolone (TREN) were implanted in HF/HS+ORX rats. Body composition, fat distribution, lipid profile and insulin sensitivity were assessed. Infarct size was quantified to assess myocardial damage following in vivo ischaemia-reperfusion, before cardiac and prostate histology was performed. The HF/HS+ORX animals had increased subcutaneous and visceral adiposity; circulating triglycerides, cholesterol and insulin; and myocardial damage, with low circulating testosterone compared to CTRLs. Both TEST and TREN protected HF/HS+ORX animals against subcutaneous fat accumulation, hypercholesterolaemia and myocardial damage. However, only TREN protected against visceral fat accumulation, hypertriglyceridaemia and hyperinsulinaemia; and reduced myocardial damage relative to CTRLs. TEST caused widespread cardiac fibrosis and prostate hyperplasia, which were less pronounced with TREN. We propose that TRT may have contraindications for males with TD and obesity-related MetS. TREN treatment may be more effective in restoring androgen status and reducing cardiovascular risk in males with TD and MetS. 

Trenbolone Improves Cardiometabolic Risk Factors and Myocardial Tolerance to Ischemia-Reperfusion in Male Rats With Testosterone-Deficient Metabolic Syndrome (PDF Download Available). Available from: https://www.researchgate.net/public...ith_Testosterone-Deficient_Metabolic_Syndrome [accessed Jan 20, 2016].


Link for full paper:

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ith_Testosterone-Deficient_Metabolic_Syndrome


----------



## stonetag (Jan 20, 2016)

Bonus!!!!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 20, 2016)

We're not rats.
You need to be very careful at reading studies like this and assuming any of it can be applied to humans because 99% of the time it doesn't. 

Anecdotally, I don't know any guys who have had bloodwork and noticed IMPROVED lipids from tren.....plenty on the opposite side of the spectrum though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 20, 2016)

To add to what RippedZilla said, rats process carbohydrates very differently from humans and partly bc of this you have ppl worrying that carbs at night will make them fat among other carbophobic myths.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 21, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> bc of this you have ppl worrying that carbs at night will make them fat among other carbophobic myths.




Bruhh... carbs are the devil.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 21, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> To add to what RippedZilla said, rats process carbohydrates very differently from humans and partly bc of this you have ppl worrying that carbs at night will make them fat among other carbophobic myths.



Not to mention the difference in DNL contribution to triglyceride levels, their adipose tissue having a higher lipogenic capacity, different levels of protein metabolism (specifically BCAA oxidation), etc, etc. 

It always annoys when someone who's completely clueless on biology makes the claim "well they have 99% same genes as us so...." or whatever without actually realising just how MASSIVE a difference that really is. 
I had to deal with 1 particularly special little boy on the other forum about this very topic - it still pisses me off thinking about it


----------



## stonetag (Jan 21, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Not to mention the difference in DNL contribution to triglyceride levels, their adipose tissue having a higher lipogenic capacity, different levels of protein metabolism (specifically BCAA oxidation), etc, etc.
> 
> It always annoys when someone who's completely clueless on biology makes the claim "well they have 99% same genes as us so...." or whatever without actually realising just how MASSIVE a difference that really is.
> I had to deal with 1 particularly special little boy on the other forum about this very topic - it still pisses me off thinking about it


 Out of pure curiosity Zilla, what is your background, or specific field of study if in school?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 21, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Out of pure curiosity Zilla, what is your background, or specific field of study if in school?


He's a ****ing wizard


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 21, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Out of pure curiosity Zilla, what is your background, or specific field of study if in school?



Studied biology & human nutrition in school, former competitive natural bodybuilder turned part-time coach for the past few years


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> He's a ****ing wizard



This is the funniest yet most accurate description of Ripped I've seen yet.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2016)

I forget the members name. He retired from the boards but he was admin of his own board. The board our very own ECKSRATED came here from. He had posted a pretty detailed thread a while back on his successful experience with adding tren to his trt. I recall him saying that after close experimentation he made it work effectively without badly effecting his lipid profile. That thread is here somewhere


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 21, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I forget the members name. He retired from the boards but he was admin of his own board. The board our very own ECKSRATED came here from. He had posted a pretty detailed thread a while back on his successful experience with adding tren to his trt. I recall him saying that after close experimentation he made it work effectively without badly effecting his lipid profile. That thread is here somewhere



This one?
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...E-to-TRT-regimen-(6-months-in)?highlight=tren


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes that's the one


----------

